# sometimes show temperature vrm



## lukar (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi.
VRM temperature read approximately 1 / 10 start pc. I do not know why it does not show this information.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 1, 2018)

When you start GPU-Z manually (not at startup), does the problem go away?


----------



## lukar (Feb 1, 2018)

Manually restart program GPU-Z will not help  or start GPU-Z without start PC.


----------



## MrGenius (Sep 5, 2018)

Same problem here. They just randomly show up, or don't show up(when I open GPU-Z). I'd say more like 50% of the time they're there. 50% of the time they're not. And it's always both(SOC and Mem). I have a reference Vega 64. Happens on Windows 7 and 10 too. If any of that matters.


----------



## INSTG8R (Sep 5, 2018)

Hmm I’ll check mine as well. Nitro+ Vega 64
Edit: Not a sensor Value even available to me in either GPU-Z or AIDA. I can get my VRM Wattage tho in AIDA but not GPU-Z


----------

